
Mozilla takes on web data miners with privacy icon release  - _grrr
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/12/24/mozilla_privacy_icons/
======
bobds
A naive algorithm that parses privacy policies for certain keyphrases would be
a good starting point, without requiring cooperation from website owners.
After all, why would you use an icon that lowers your conversion rate?

